# Sunday, May 7th anyone?



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Desierto? Chiluca? I need to ride.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Desierto? Chiluca? I need to ride.


Hi Tiger... I tentatively say yes.... Probably Desierto...

edit:

My car's down.... I don't know when they will have it ready, I hope soon !


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm off this time, bro.

We have to deliver a bid proposal for next monday... the freaking client had no better idea than changing the date from this friday to next monday... they totally screwed me up for this weekend.

So, unfortunately I won't be available for wrenching either, as I told I could.

I need a ride too... 

Rocky_Rene is off, but the rest of the Chiluca Mafia may be riding too.

BTW... I haven't been able to buy the rim, call Abel or anything about my wheel. Maybe next week.

I'm rabid to think about it... two weekends without the family and free to ride and I just couldn't make it happen. :mad2: :17:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry Tigerdog!

I´m off ! :aureola: 

Maybe next weekend? in Chiluca....

Probably I´m star my season of SS 

Maybe  

Cheers! :8: :7: 

:23: :9: 

ut: estos iconos están cool!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm, I think Im going to Ajusco. Pol showed us the Cabrorroca, and its veeery fun. Lots of singletrack and very few people go there. Anyone wants to come??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmm, I think Im going to Ajusco. Pol showed us the Cabrorroca, and its veeery fun. Lots of singletrack and very few people go there. Anyone wants to come??


mmm, tempting.. maybe next weekend.

Is the wire fence still there?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> mmm, tempting.. maybe next weekend.
> 
> Is the wire fence still there?


Yes its there, but its all destroyed and you can pass over it easily.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... proposal was postponed for the next 17th!!!

I'm free for a ride (if I get a rear wheel) or for wrenching if you need to.

Let me know anyone!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well... proposal was postponed for the next 17th!!!
> 
> I'm free for a ride (if I get a rear wheel) or for wrenching if you need to.
> 
> Let me know anyone!!


I would like to go, I don't know what to do. I have a lunch at 2:00 and have to be as presentable as possible, which means a 11:00 deadline to be back at the car 

Maybe to Ajusco, but I don't think I'll get to La Virgen, unless I get there at 7:30 or so... I doubt it


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be going tomorrow and maybe on Sunday but to the cabrorroca...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... Abel's not in town... so Rzozaya's wheel is my only chance to get riding.

But again... I'm all available for wrenching!

I may be going to San Pablo tomorrow to sniff around bike shops and get a decent chepo rim... anyone wants to go?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well... Abel's not in town... so Rzozaya's wheel is my only chance to get riding.
> 
> But again... I'm all available for wrenching!
> 
> I may be going to San Pablo tomorrow to sniff around bike shops and get a decent chepo rim... anyone wants to go?


I'd be into joining you in the afternoon. I've got to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dunno yet if I'm going tomorrow or sunday: If I go sunday I will call you.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'd be into joining you in the afternoon. I've got to work tomorrow morning.


Cool... turn on your phone! 

I'll be meeting Roberto early morning to pick up a wheel. I'll call you when I'm free. We can meet at Sevilla ant take the Metro towards Pino Suarez... a short walk from there.

The place is... uh... oh... bizarre...

Better is it's early afternoon (say 1:00 to 3:00)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Cool... turn on your phone!
> 
> I'll be meeting Roberto early morning to pick up a wheel. I'll call you when I'm free. We can meet at Sevilla ant take the Metro towards Pino Suarez... a short walk from there.
> 
> ...


Hmm... Don't know what's wrong with our phone. That sucks.

Did you get some rims?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hmm... Don't know what's wrong with our phone. That sucks.
> 
> Did you get some rims?


I just hope your phone not working would not be related to my kid playing with it last time I visited you.

Yeah... I got a cheapo one. It will suffice. Vuelta Excalibur XC.... disc only, eyeleted holes at the outer wall only. Silver/gray color.

Later I found some Alex FD26's that are really nice and cheap (like 320 pesos)... but I can't afford them right now. But they're very nice indeed and would be very well paired with a nice hub and can be had for basically peanuts.

You would have loved going. The place per se is fugly. Hookers on the streets and all kind of people... but the stores had some interesting bits.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Tigerdog, I heard your message kind of late on saturday, anyway this weekend I couldn't ride. Went to see Barney and friends though  thought the "new schoolers" in this board might appreciate that!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Went to see Barney and friends though  thought the "new schoolers" in this board might appreciate that!


What? Didn't you meet them there?
I thought that's something they wouldn't miss! 

The only thought that I may end up having to pay to watch that purple aberration makes me sick... I just hope it would be outdated when Mini-Warp start to ask for that kind stuff.

Now, he just prefers empty bottles...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> The only thought that I may end up having to pay to watch that purple aberration makes me sick... I just hope it would be outdated when Mini-Warp start to ask for that kind stuff.


Don't worry, there'll surely be something even worse than Barney by then!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Don't worry, there'll surely be something even worse than Barney by then!


I overheard they were planning on Barnette to be launched in about 1 or 2 years..... similar dinosaur but in parrot green with violet flowers everywhere in the program....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I overheard they were planning on Barnette to be launched in about 1 or 2 years..... similar dinosaur but in parrot green with violet flowers everywhere in the program....


LOOOOL!!!!!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I'm going


----------

